# 2005 Sentra AC/Heat problem



## BD28 (Jul 9, 2013)

So I've had this problem for a while with the '05 Sentra 1.8, but its getting to be really annoying. The AC and heat only works on the highest setting on the knob. Those settings between off and the highest, do not work at all. No air being moved, no sound, nothing. I'm pretty inept at this stuff, and I can't really logically figure it out since it does work on one setting. But why wouldn't it work on the lower ones?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There's a part called a "blower resistor" that, when it fails, will leave you with only the "max" speed setting. So, replace the blower resistor and all should be well! It's a fairly common problem.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

+1 ^ they run about $30 online, its on the side of the case, pretty easy to change out


----------

